# Fruit press



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking for a small fruit press, does anyone know if I can get one here in central Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They do miniature or smaller versions of the full size grape presses, try hardware shops, agrativas, markets, probably the hardware store on corner opposite tyre place in Miranda


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks canoeman, I know the place in Miranda, I wil call in and have a look.
You obviously know the area.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

not agrativas, meant co-opertivas, theres also a place in building where weekly market is held that sells wine making equipment.


----------

